# Elk Meat



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

People have been asking how much meat they get off of elk so I though I would share. See images.

Yes this is my actual data.

Looks like I am getting ~45% of the elk back in meat. This percentage is using the weight from a gutted animal without the hide. Which seems to corresponds with the Montana elk study conducted by the university of Wyoming.

http://www.wyomingextension.org/agpubs/pubs/B594R.pdf

Please note that Meyers gives the meat back without any bones. Or at least thats what they used to do. Thomsons gives it back with bones. So it isn't exactly apples to apples.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Whats up with the gun cost?

When you say they gave you the bones back do you mean you got a pile of bones with your meat or they cut the meat with bone in?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like your way over thinking those numbers


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Gee, I haven't paid to have my animals "processed" in over 40 years. Are those prices about right to have an elk cut up?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> Gee, I haven't paid to have my animals "processed" in over 40 years. Are those prices about right to have an elk cut up?


The last animal that I had cut up by a butcher was $0.83 a pound hanging weight.

Sometimes you need to have someone else do it if you are expected in another state for another season. Other than that I'll do it myself.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Very interesting.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

How do you like Meyer's work? I have never used them. I saw a Facebook post once where someone posted that they were disappointed with their work and a bunch of other people dog-piled on and ranted about how horrible they were. I chatted with the guy once and he seemed like a nice enough guy, though.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

colorcountrygunner said:


> How do you like Meyer's work? I have never used them. I saw a Facebook post once where someone posted that they were disappointed with their work and a bunch of other people dog-piled on and ranted about how horrible they were. I chatted with the guy once and he seemed like a nice enough guy, though.


I banned them a couple years ago because of a bad experience after using them exclusively for the previous decade.

After using an alternative butcher for the last couple years I had to finally get over my bad experience.

I took my deer and cow elk there this year. IMO the quality you get there is hard to beat. Thier prices are competitive unless you drop off your animal whole with hide on. You will pay top dollar there for being lazy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

You married?? I'd hide those numbers if you are. All my wife ever sees is the "free" meat that gets stocked in the freezer every fall......


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> You married?? I'd hide those numbers if you are. All my wife ever sees is the "free" meat that gets stocked in the freezer every fall......


Thats no bull. My wife has figured out that our per pound meat cost is far from free even with my 35 year old rifle. I keep taken her camping and ATV riding just to say see we didn't buy the trailer and ATV just for hunting.


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

muddydogs said:


> Whats up with the gun cost?
> 
> When you say they gave you the bones back do you mean you got a pile of bones with your meat or they cut the meat with bone in?


See this link for the explanation of the gun: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/169649-elk-gun.html

They cut some of the meat that includes the bones. But not all of the meat returned has bones. I am no butcher so someone else will have to explain why this is so. But to be clear - there is not a pile of bones returned. Only those that make it into the meat cuts. I think they are the t-bones and such.



ridgetop said:


> Looks like your way over thinking those numbers


I know. Isn't it great.



BPturkeys said:


> Gee, I haven't paid to have my animals "processed" in over 40 years. Are those prices about right to have an elk cut up?


Notice that the price goes down when I order less jerky, etc. etc. The key is to get the hide off before you take it in to the processor and only order steaks, roasts, and ground. 2 years ago I tried to process just a shoulder of an elk at my house. (wife says never again) So I choose to pay for it.



colorcountrygunner said:


> How do you like Meyer's work?


I like them and I never had a bad experience. I used them when I lived in SLC but I moved to Tooele so I use Thomsons now because of the convenience.



Kevin D said:


> You married?? I'd hide those numbers if you are. All my wife ever sees is the "free" meat that gets stocked in the freezer every fall......


This is one of the best comments here. Yes, my wife does know about them. At first it drove her crazy (REALLY CRAZY) but now that she sees the price per pound coming down year after year she about kicks me out the door to go and get an elk. Especially so this year because we just about ran out of meat. Suffice it to say I hunt cows for the meat. This year I didn't draw a tag. That is why this year (year 4) it says "4th year Russ shot". Russ is a neighbor of mine. I helped him get his elk this year for half of the meat. That is why that elk only registers 71 pounds but has a gutted weight of 299.

Oh yes I forgot to mention that none of the elk listed are bulls. I am married with 3 kids and one on the way. So for me every pound of meat matters. And when I can show my wife that I can get an elk processed at the same price per pound (excluding the gun) as chicken at Walmart - she is all for it. (for now)


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I think the Gun Cost should be depreciated over time as with any asset. Although we know that a well maintained rifle CAN last a lifetime +, for the reasons of accounting I'd say they should have a depreciation schedule of about 5-7 years. That might make a difference in your cost/lb results.

I have used Meier's for the last 5 years, always drop the animal off with no head or hide. I think my elk this year cost about $200 (standard cut, small calf elk) and my deer was slightly more because I had 8 pounds of jerky made up.

I prefer not to factor in such things as rifles, fuel, application/tag fees, camp food, time off work, etc. Because to me that is not a cost....it's an experience.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I was wondering about the gun cost since it was a steady price and not depreciated over time like I thought it should be.

Just out of curiosity if you are worried about price per pound why are you only figuring in gun cost when there is fuel, clothes, ammo, lodging and everything else that goes into hunting?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Excel sheets, depreciation schedules (guns are 5% over 20 years - fwiw), per pound analysis's, tax season upon us - - I am in heaven!

Seriously though, I really enjoyed your cost breakdown. After sending multiple animals a year to the butcher, I purchased the Outdoor Edge game processing DVDs and have never taken an animal to a processor since (if you wanted your price per pound to decrease even more). Great looking rifle also!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

The last two bulls I paid to have processed averaged about $1.20 per pound including gas and tag price.
I would never factor in my gun because it's already paid for and I use it for all big game and coyotes.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Spreadsheets. Friggin CPAs!


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Spreadsheets. Friggin CPAs!


Hey now I am a spreadsheet junky myself.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The problem on the spreadsheet is that I don't see your vehicle, vehicle maintenance and fuel/oil, clothing, boots, camping gear, and a whole lot more if you really want to figure out just what the cost per pound is.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I spent around 5K to spend a week in Hawaii last year "recreating". I would think the "value" of an week hunting would be about the same. The "price per pound of meat" is the hardly the only value added when talking about the value of a hunting trip.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> I spent around 5K to spend a week in Hawaii last year "recreating". I would think the "value" of an week hunting would be about the same. The "price per pound of meat" is the hardly the only value added when talking about the value of a hunting trip.


i get that. as far as hunting goes, i look at guns as and investment outside of hunting. they are an asset and not a liability. my hunting clothes aren't really needed for hunting but are comfortable and practical for that situation. they are my investment in comfort/safety in that environment, be it hiking or hunting. frankly, when rifle hunting i like carhartts and flanel. the ammo i use would be used as target practice for my benefit regardless of hunting use. i may add the cost between target and hunting projectiles since i load my own. the truck that gets me there is paid for and has many uses. the fuel in it is negligible since i'd be out there anyway even if i didn't hunt. so, my spread sheet is pretty short. tag cost, 1 bullet, processor fee (on occasion) & and a bottle of advil for my back/body after hauling out the meat.

add it all up:

hormone free meat doesn't come cheap and my wife supports my efforts to get it. i'm thankful for that.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You only like clothes that provide comfort/safety for the situation when you're NOT rifle hunting? 

Sorry, totally off topic. But that caught my eye. I thought it was an odd comment. 

I don't have to figure out cost per pound. I've never kept track of the meat I buy at the grocery store, so I'd have nothing to compare it to anyway.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I just took a cow elk to the butcher. Thompson's wanted $.88 per pound. That was way to high. I took it to c&s it was $.65. Per pound. That was the only two I called. I also noticed they will process a dear for $65 flat


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hoopermat said:


> I also noticed they will process a dear for $65 flat


Well, valentines isn't all that far away I guess.



-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I quit using myers 12 years ago when my meat still had hair, fat and tiny bone chunks in it. Took a deer to them two years ago and same story. No thanks! No wonder people say deer taste gamey. I'll do my own! The money I've saved by processing my own was used to purchase a meat slicer, commercial meat grinder, vacuum sealer, big smoker for the best tasting jerky I've ever eaten. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

Can't wait to see how much we get back from my wife's cow this year. Call me a liar if you like, but verified hanging weight (gutted) on that big 'ol lady was, get this....581 lbs. (That means a live weight of well over 650...on a cow!) 

My exact words to my wife when we walked up on it laying dead were, "What the hell am I supposed to do with that?!" 

Biggest cow I've ever seen on the ground, hands down. Middle-age bull sized. Absolutely crazy. 

Pics are attached. (I didn't have much handy for scale that would still be clear in a picture, so I used my massive hat from my massive head. I'm over 6'9" tall, wear a size 9+ hat, and it looks like a little kid's hat in the picture.)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

WEK said:


> Can't wait to see how much we get back from my wife's cow this year. Call me a liar if you like, but verified hanging weight (gutted) on that big 'ol lady was, get this....581 lbs. (That means a live weight of well over 650...on a cow!)
> 
> My exact words to my wife when we walked up on it laying dead were, "What the hell am I supposed to do with that?!"
> 
> ...


I buy it. I've seen some REALLY big cows before. At 581 lbs hanging if that was a skinned/no head/neck/lower legs, then you're likely to get ~230ish boneless from it. If that was just a gutted weight then closer to 170-180 I'd wager. Either way, good job on big stack of meat!


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

WEK said:


> Can't wait to see how much we get back from my wife's cow this year. Call me a liar if you like, but verified hanging weight (gutted) on that big 'ol lady was, get this....581 lbs. (That means a live weight of well over 650...on a cow!) )


When you get the meat back, take it home and weigh it all before eating any. Then post the number here. (please)


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> I buy it. I've seen some REALLY big cows before. At 581 lbs hanging if that was a skinned/no head/neck/lower legs, then you're likely to get ~230ish boneless from it. If that was just a gutted weight then closer to 170-180 I'd wager. Either way, good job on big stack of meat!


581 was head and cape on, but gutted. I've never had the good fortune to see a cow this big before. She looked big alive in the herd, but she was at the back near the bulls so it wasn't obvious just how huge she was. One of my favorite photos of the hunt is this one, however. My good friend explaining to my wife and son how he and I are simply going to hoist this behemoth into the truck, while I laugh heartily at the absurdity of his optimism. In the end, it took 3 adults to lift her in inch-by-inch, grunting and cursing all the way. :mrgreen:


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

jshuag said:


> When you get the meat back, take it home and weigh it all before eating any. Then post the number here. (please)


Will do. Or at least, will try to remember to do.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

WEK said:


> 581 was head and cape on, but gutted. I've never had the good fortune to see a cow this big before. She looked big alive in the herd, but she was at the back near the bulls so it wasn't obvious just how huge she was. One of my favorite photos of the hunt is this one, however. My good friend explaining to my wife and son how he and I are simply going to hoist this behemoth into the truck, while I laugh heartily at the absurdity of his optimism. In the end, it took 3 adults to lift her in inch-by-inch, grunting and cursing all the way. :mrgreen:


Haha. That is a hilarious pic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That pic is great!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Lots of good meat there. Congrats!
Hint:learn at least how to quarter them. Your back and buddies will thank you.


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

middlefork said:


> Lots of good meat there. Congrats!
> Hint:learn at least how to quarter them. Your back and buddies will thank you.


Nah. Wouldn't have been nearly as fun and would have taken much longer. The truck was right there. And getting her in didn't actually take that long compared to quartering, it just took a lot of effort. As for learning to quarter, I've become very familiar with it in the 22 years since my first kill. ;-) But hey, I'm always open to new tips if you've got 'em.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Well good for you. I've never been lucky enough to kill one on the road 
I guess if you have something to get it in the air with when you get home it makes sense.
Either way I'm sure it will eat good.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

jshuag .....thanks for sharing this, quite interesting !


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Crazy expensive processing. I take two 350 lb live hogs to the processor and walk out with about 230 lbs of meat for $250 each, a lot of which is cured bacon and seasoned sausage.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Huge29 said:


> Crazy expensive processing. I take two 350 lb live hogs to the processor and walk out with about 230 lbs of meat for $250 each, a lot of which is cured bacon and seasoned sausage.


 You are paying for the slaughtering also right?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> You are paying for the slaughtering also right?


Let me clarify, I raise the hogs, so Im just out the fee to buy as a weaner then feed. Then only about $175 (not $250 as I posted earlier) for everything that he does, kill fee, curing, etc. The bacon and sausage is a fair amount of more work than what they are usually doing on an elk.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

WEK said:


> 581 was head and cape on, but gutted. I've never had the good fortune to see a cow this big before. She looked big alive in the herd, but she was at the back near the bulls so it wasn't obvious just how huge she was. One of my favorite photos of the hunt is this one, however. My good friend explaining to my wife and son how he and I are simply going to hoist this behemoth into the truck, while I laugh heartily at the absurdity of his optimism. In the end, it took 3 adults to lift her in inch-by-inch, grunting and cursing all the way. :mrgreen:


Hint...4 eight foot 2x4's and a cheap block and tackle will allow a single person to do that with almost no effort in about 1 minute.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

WEK said:


> My good friend explaining to my wife and son how he and I are simply going to hoist this behemoth into the truck, while I laugh heartily at the absurdity of his optimism. In the end, it took 3 adults to lift her in inch-by-inch, grunting and cursing all the way. :mrgreen:


I've yet to bring out an elk that wasn't whole. Seriously, never had to cut one up in the field yet. All have either been in an area that I could get an vehicle to it, or pull it to a road. After that I load'em on the ATV whole, then drive that into the truck. Two I've backed the ATV into the truck and used the front winch to pull the elk up into the truck. Two others I was able to just pick up with a backhoe and stick it in the truck 

I'm old enough I like to take the easy way out, hunt smarter not harder LOL!

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> I've yet to bring out an elk that wasn't whole. Seriously, never had to cut one up in the field yet. All have either been in an area that I could get an vehicle to it, or pull it to a road. After that I load'em on the ATV whole, then drive that into the truck. Two I've backed the ATV into the truck and used the front winch to pull the elk up into the truck. Two others I was able to just pick up with a backhoe and stick it in the truck
> 
> I'm old enough I like to take the easy way out, hunt smarter not harder LOL!
> 
> -DallanC


Why didn't I think of that...shoot I am gonna bring a backhoe with me on every elk hunt from now on....:grin:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> Why didn't I think of that...shoot I am gonna bring a backhoe with me on every elk hunt from now on....:grin:


Hah... I dont want to derail the OP, but yea... it takes a little advanced planning and a little luck. ATV tip up trick works way easier IMO.

-DallanC


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Hint...4 eight foot 2x4's and a cheap block and tackle will allow a single person to do that with almost no effort in about 1 minute.


You, sir, are downright helpful. Great idea.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I've yet to bring out an elk that wasn't whole. Seriously, never had to cut one up in the field yet.....
> 
> -DallanC


I gonna start hunting with you.......;-)


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Well got both elk back from the butcher. 
Elk 1 hanging weight 246 meat after processing 185
Elk 2 hanging 239
After 182
I don't know if this butcher is just efficient or adds a bunch of beef stock in the ground. Both elk were 90lb of ground
So processing cost plus tag was $219 each
Total cost per pound was $1.20 per
So the butcher is utilizing 75% of the animal and only 25% is waste
Looking at your charts I am confused why so much waste on your animals
Was there a bunch of shot meat? My two were head shot so no meat was messed up


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Hoopermat said:


> Well got both elk back from the butcher.
> Elk 1 hanging weight 246 meat after processing 185
> Elk 2 hanging 239
> After 182
> ...


 75% return is great! I'm assuming your animals were very clean which resulted in more good trimings for burger, also I'm guessing you left the bone in and not boneless. As far as the processer adding beef stock-- the only thing he would add would be beef fat. Also were your elk very lean? Not much fat on the animals? Being headshot will save you meat loss, I've seen hind qtrs that there was 60-70 % loss from bullet damage, same on front qtrs. Its amazing what a small projectile can do to a animal.


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

Hoopermat said:


> Looking at your charts I am confused why so much waste on your animals
> Was there a bunch of shot meat?


No there wasn't shot up meat. My guess is that your butcher left a lot of bone in with the meat. It could also explain why your processing cost was so cheap. If bones are left in the meat then it is faster to process hence being cheaper. But I could be wrong and until you eat some we won't know.

I mentioned it in my first post in this thread that my numbers were lining up with the Wyoming study. That doesn't really help in your case though. You definitely got a lot of meat back. (perhaps its time for me to change processors)

The hanging weight of my animals at Thomson's does not include the hide, legs, guts, or head. The weight of my animals at Meyer's does not include the front legs, or guts. The main difference between the 2 is the hide, head, and back legs.

I have a question for you. The hanging weights listed - what does that include?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

The hanging weights are with the animal skinned, gutted, head removed and legs removed below the knee. 
As far as bone in the butcher left the bone in on 4 roasts and that was all that I can tell so far. 
The butcher was c&s meats in west haven. At a cost of .65 per pound. I am very happy with what I got back in meat and quality of thier wrap and prep. 
Got a pack of tenderloins thawing out right now for dinner tonight.


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

Next Question: Do you know if you got back the same animals as what you took in? 

I know this is the case with Meyer's and Thomson's because I asked before I took elk into them. - This may come as a surprise to some people but there are quite a few places around that don't do this. If you take an animal in, the butcher will just return to you a portion of whatever meat they have around a week or so later. I was quite surprised at this myself when I learned of this practice.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

jshuag said:


> Next Question: Do you know if you got back the same animals as what you took in?
> 
> I know this is the case with Meyer's and Thomson's because I asked before I took elk into them. - This may come as a surprise to some people but there are quite a few places around that don't do this. If you take an animal in, the butcher will just return to you a portion of whatever meat they have around a week or so later. I was quite surprised at this myself when I learned of this practice.


That is what happened long, long ago with my deer. I hadn't heard anything about it being ready, called them up and asked. They said "oh sorry, we've given out all the deer meat for the year". WTF, you saved nothing for me???

Deer / Antelope we process ourself. Elk I take to Carsons in AF, they are long time family friends, run a clean operation and you absolutely get your meat back.

-DallanC


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

jshuag said:


> Next Question: Do you know if you got back the same animals as what you took in?
> 
> I know this is the case with Meyer's and Thomson's because I asked before I took elk into them. - This may come as a surprise to some people but there are quite a few places around that don't do this. If you take an animal in, the butcher will just return to you a portion of whatever meat they have around a week or so later. I was quite surprised at this myself when I learned of this practice.


All I know is they tag your meat and when I picked it up all the baskets have the same tag number. So I would assume you do get yours back. Plus these were late season cow elk so there wasn't a lot of people dropping off elk. 
This is the first time I have used a butcher and was surprised at the amount of meat returned to me. But I am sold in them now. No listening to the wife complain about dead animals in her kitchen being cut up plus the do a much better job than I could do. Also some times a elk is a big job for the DYI butcher in the kitchen.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I've heard good things about c&s. I may have to give them a try. You can't complain about that kind of return on your elk.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

jshuag said:


> When you get the meat back, take it home and weigh it all before eating any. Then post the number here. (please)


Alrighty. The results are in.

Final weight, cut and wrapped, no bones (except the two femurs--which I use for that _delicious_ bone marrow)...

255 lbs. So a 43.8% return on the field dressed carcass, which looks to be consistent with both your findings and the Wyoming study, if I understand correctly.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

WEK said:


> Alrighty. The results are in.
> 
> Final weight, cut and wrapped, no bones (except the two femurs--which I use for that _delicious_ bone marrow)...
> 
> 255 lbs. So a 43.8% return on the field dressed carcass, which looks to be consistent with both your findings and the Wyoming study, if I understand correctly.


Very nice yield!


----------

